# In Rememberance



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

To all those who lost thier lives that day, you are not forgotten.
To all those who risked everything to save another, you are not forgotten
and to all those to this day serve in our communities, government, who even 
now risk thier lives to preserve the way of life we enjoy every moment of each day
You are not forgotten.

To the men and women of our Armed Forces, I salute you and wish you Godspeed.

Never forget, Never Forget!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric, this looks like it deserves attention! Could you maybe post this as a link so we can each open it in a bit larger format? (or drop a copy in my mailbox







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Amen!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Amen! Laura


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Eric.
Forgetting... is not an option.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

9-11-01

All Gave Some.....

........Some, gave all.

Rest Easy Brothers.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


>


Very nice. Is this on your OB or 'just' a mock-up for this thread?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Eric. I hope no one never forgets.

Leon


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wolfwood, this is displayed very proudly on the back of my OB.


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

Amen and God bless those that keep us protected.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I will never ever be able to forget that day. 
God Bless all of their souls, both survivors and those that we lost
They will be in my heart forever...
Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Operation Noble Eagle is the US military operational designator refers to the military's efforts in the War on Terrorism that were carried out on US soil. The operation began September 15, 2001 in response to the September 11 terrorist attacks, and continues to the time of this writing. Operation Noble Eagle comprises, among other things, air interceptor patrols over and around cities and the mobilization of thousands of United States National Guard and United States Army Reserve troops to perform security missions on military installations, airports and other potential targets such as bridges.

I adopted this name due to my long love for the bald eagle, and being that I grew up in NY and lost 2 cousins that day. This is my way of "never forgetting" and a daily reminder to anyone that knows me and addresses me as NobleEagle.....Reminding people even if they dont know it. Now you have been enlightened. *Please....Never Forget!*


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Amen!
I will never forget!
God bless all who perished and all the families.

Thanks


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Operation Noble Eagle is the US military operational designator refers to the military's efforts in the War on Terrorism that were carried out on US soil. The operation began September 15, 2001 in response to the September 11 terrorist attacks, and continues to the time of this writing. Operation Noble Eagle comprises, among other things, air interceptor patrols over and around cities and the mobilization of thousands of United States National Guard and United States Army Reserve troops to perform security missions on military installations, airports and other potential targets such as bridges.
> 
> I adopted this name due to my long love for the bald eagle, and being tht I grew up in NY and lost 2 cousins that day. This is my way of "never forgetting" and a daily reminder to anyone that knows me and addresses me as NobleEagle.....Reminding people even if they dont know it. Now you have been enlightened. *Please....Never Forget!*


God Bless,

We should never forget what happened that day.

We also shouldn't forget all of the brave people the last couple 100 years, to the present, that have created and helped keep this country safe and FREE!!

Scott


----------



## KCPart4 (Apr 27, 2006)

We should NEVER Forget!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

343


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


>


Chris

It brought a tear to my eye. Thanks

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NEVER FORGET


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Please don't forget to fly your American Flags on Monday


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


>


Now that is awesome
Great job

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the tributes, and MANY THANKS to all who are still giving to keep us in the Land of the Free.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I remember the moment I heard this happening, and I was like in disbelief, that it COULDN'T be happening in our country!!








God bless all who have given their lives for our country!!








Darlene


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

Those of us in uniform may not get a chance to say it often enough, but we appreciate the support of everyone like yourselves.

I've been proudly serving since 1984, have been around the world and am still awed by what a great country we live in. I just returned from another deployment to Afghanistan. The government gave me a Bronze Star this time...I gave myself an Outback so I could show the family what a wonderful place this is.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.com/news/aaattacks_front.asp?cp1=1


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Keeping in mind where my name derived from (listed above), and the 5th anniversary of 9-11 among us, please check out my new mod







​


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Please don't forget to fly your American Flags on Monday


I fly the Flag every day. 
I have put up a flag pole at every house I have owned and left the pole hoping the next owners would use it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I received this link at my work e-mail today. I don't know anything about the Blood of Heroes fund, but the presentation is very powerful.
http://www.fdnylodd.com/BloodofHeroes.html


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just returned from a small service here in town and it was very nice.

To our members who risk their lives protecting our freedoms in the military.........Thank you.









To our members who risk their lives protecting us on the streets every day doing the work of the police departments.........Thank you









To the EMS/Paramedics that are out there everyday saving the injuried and ill....Thank you









And to my brother firefighters...be you paid or volunteer......Thank you









All of you are what make this country great!!!

Keep the memory of those that were lost on 9/11 alive!!!

Gary


----------

